
Apple Recruiting Automotive Experts to Work in 'Top-Secret Research Lab' - happyscrappy
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/02/13/apple-automotive-research-lab/
======
thomasfl
If Apple is creating cars, then Tesla have certainly paved the way.

